# [SOLVED] How do I add usb CD rom in bios



## Michailas (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,
I bought Asus F551M laptop with preinstalled win8 but I would like to install windows 7 on it. The problem is that in bios there are no options to choose from what to start up first. Bios version is 2.15.1236 American Megatrends. I am adding image of boot option. Please someone help
P.S. Also in Security boot menu I disabled secure boot.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: How do I add usb CD rom in bios*

Suggestion: Instead of downgrading to Windows 7, why not use Classic Shell? It gives you the look and fell of windows 7 but keeping the goodies of windows 8.


----------



## Michailas (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: How do I add usb CD rom in bios*

It's not for me it's for my mom so I want to make it as easy as possible


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How do I add usb CD rom in bios*

Windows 8 to 7 downgrade Asus k55n Laptop - YouTube


----------



## Michailas (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: How do I add usb CD rom in bios*

As you can see on my picture I don't have option to enable csm and pxe


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: How do I add usb CD rom in bios*

You need to disable Secure Boot enable CDM (under Boot), disable Fast Boot, and disable Intel Anti theft if you have an Intel CPU. As seen in the video. I have the same bios an asus. I had to run a ubuntu live cd to make a tutorial.


----------



## Michailas (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: How do I add usb CD rom in bios*



JackBauer_24 said:


> You need to disable Secure Boot enable CDM (under Boot), disable Fast Boot, and disable Intel Anti theft if you have an Intel CPU. As seen in the video. I have the same bios an asus. I had to run a ubuntu live cd to make a tutorial.


I did what you said I still don't have CDM option under Boot


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: How do I add usb CD rom in bios*

Have you tried updating your BIOS? Go to Bios look at the version or revision then go here to update it. Make sure you update to the newest but you will have to update to each one at a time. You will have to download the Winflash tool. Make sure your laptop is plugged and disable anti virus.

ASUS Service | North America


----------



## Michailas (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: How do I add usb CD rom in bios*

Thank you all and thank you JackBauer_24 after updating bios I was able to install win7 through external usb DVD Rom


----------

